# Repair/fix broken hosel



## NeilForsberg (Sep 11, 2021)

Today I heard a "ping" and the clubhead just took a flight. 
Normally I just buy a new one, but this 9 iron has been in my bag for at least 20 years. And I love this club. Any bright 
ideas for a diy-fix? Thanks.
ideas


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

No fix I can find. Head can be replaced (but 20 yr old?) and keep the shaft but really, I think it's replacement (not repair) time.

Besides, technology has evolved so much that it may be the better option for you to get a new set.


----------



## NeilForsberg (Sep 11, 2021)

Len the Amateur said:


> No fix I can find. Head can be replaced (but 20 yr old?) and keep the shaft but really, I think it's replacement (not repair) time.
> 
> Besides, technology has evolved so much that it may be the better option for you to get a new set.


Thanks for your reply.
I keep (now: kept) this 9iron for sentimental reasons only. I took my green card some 20 odd years ago with this iron in my bag. Sad to see it move on to "my personal golf heaven". 
Keep on golfing


----------

